# Meldahl



## Crafty One! (Jun 12, 2012)

Don't even bother going, they r up to their old tricks! As soon as u shut the motor down to fish,they r on the speaker telling u no fishing. Me and two of my buddies tried the 400 and 800 mark and they ran us off both times! It was a wasted trip!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Slyfly76 (Mar 9, 2013)

That's disappointing to here I don't understand why the situation keeps regressing to this point, if the staff is having problems with individual fisherman they should address that particular boat and not make the whole area off limits to everyone, I almost feel as if they are waiting for someone to cross the line so they can ban everyone and not have to deal with issue at all. What a shame, funny thing is I don't hear other members having issues at other dam?


----------



## Trophy Hunter (Dec 7, 2007)

Crafty One!: 

The rule is no fishing in the lock area above the long wall; if you are fishing the lock approach, no anchoring and move well _before_ barges reach Bear Creek to enter the lock or move before barges exit the lock. 

Use common sense. If you were a barge pilot, what would make you uncomfortable navigating that area is what you will avoid navigating your boat. Keep a reasonable distance, leaving no doubt that you will not be in the way. Waiting until the last minute and then moving just far enough to not be swamped by the tug is what caused the issue in the first place. 

I fished all day from noon to about 7 PM and had no contact with any Meldahl staff. I never crossed the line past the long wall. I did, however, make several drift passes along the rocks in the lock approach. At least two other bass boats did the same. No one was run off. 

I'm not saying you violated these understood rules. Just wanted to restate them for anyone who doesn't know them:


Do not fish above the end of the long wall
Do not anchor in the area known as the lock approach, from the end of the long wall to Bear Creek
Move far away from the lock approach long before the barge gets there

See a complete list of navigation regulations here: http://cfr.vlex.com/vid/207-300-above-cairo-ill-tributaries-19767177

If anyone tries to fish within the lock area above the long wall, shame, shame on you. People have worked very hard to negotiate with USACE. We have a reasonable deal that works for everyone.

Don't blow it. 

Best Regards,

~TH


----------



## Perch (Apr 5, 2004)

My buddy was there both Saturday and Sunday with no issues and some damn nice Blues to show for it. They just stayed back as mentioned above........their biggest of six cats was 38, smallest 22lbs. Fish were still there.


----------



## Crafty One! (Jun 12, 2012)

Trophy Hunter

When we was there one boat was anchored on the 400 mark about 35' from the shore, another boat was anchored at the end of the wall on the turbin side,that could b what the problem was.3 barges came thru while I was there and everybody moved to the ky side in plenty of time except for the guy at the end of the wall he stayed anchored! Believe me I would not do anything to jeopardize the sauger fishing because it is the best place around!
Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Slatebar (Apr 9, 2011)

Crafty One,,, This is not about the Ohio, but some releif may be near,,,Looks like the C.O.E. really may have to do some back stepping.. Mods this is NOT meant to be political. 







also read

http://blogs.knoxnews.com/humphrey/2013/05/alexander-threatens-corps-of-e.html


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Oh yeah!! I did hear the word "anywhere" though. I especially liked the reference to having the crossing gate for the railroad tracks down ALL the time!!


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Daveo76 said:


> Oh yeah!! I did hear the word "anywhere" though. I especially liked the reference to having the crossing gate for the railroad tracks down ALL the time!!


YA DAVE! Right-On!
AND I'M FOR SHUTTING DOWN ALL HIGHWAYS & ROAD CROSSINGS WHERE THERE HAS BEEN A FATAL ACCIDENT!

Yep,,, Her MORONIC ARGUMENT is right up there with the ban on 8qt+ PRESSURE COOKERS!!!


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

Daveo76 said:


> Oh yeah!! I did hear the word "anywhere" though.


Yep. As I read the Right to Fish act of 2013, it's a blanket for the whole country, not just Kentucky/Tennessee. It'd be crazy awesome to be able to fish the Ohio River dams like they used to! 

Enforcement is the problem, but just like a railroad crossing, if you've been warned of the danger, it's all on you to protect yourself. That said, the series of bells and whistles the Corps uses is rather antiquated. I mean, we don't still use telegraph, so why are they using bells and whistles?


----------



## dropthetailgate (Apr 6, 2012)

Can you explain it a little more for me. Just so I make sure I am OK when I go. I have been there once and want to go again but I don't know what the 400 and 800 is. I assume that is inside the wall area? I did not have any trouble but I stayed out of the barge lane. I'd like to fish the rocks below the wall. I did not know I could without an anchor. On the outside edge of the lock wall I was able to fish close to the wall. I guess that was OK correct if you don't pass the bouy line?


----------

